# The fish thread



## RamsMice (Jun 5, 2011)

Hey after looking at my fish I decided to make a fish thread who actually out there keeps reptile and fish well I do!
At the moment I keep cheery shrimp, endelers,guppys,neons,Platy,korley loaches and yer I'll post a pic of my tank not that good planning on getting rid of fish nd turning into a cheery shrimp tanks


----------



## glassless_mind (Jun 5, 2011)

Hey,

I've set up a slightly brackish tank to resemble a portion of a river in the Northern Territory. I have chequered rainbowfish, an archer fish, a golden eeltailed catfish and a sole fish.

Love fish keeping. Very excited to study fish medicine next semester. Are you going to breed your cherry shrimp?


----------



## RamsMice (Jun 5, 2011)

Ohk nice rainbow fish are cool that exicting reaserching Medician that would be good yes I am breeding started with 4 probley got bout 60 now move them too 2ft tank and going to do it up get rid of fish so the cherries can go hard lol


----------



## Twitch_80 (Jun 5, 2011)

I love archers but I thought they were happy in fresh? How old are they, can they spit accurately yet? We have a bunch of fish tanks, turtles and oscars are favs.


----------



## jordan-gibson (Jun 5, 2011)

i have a 40L tank with guppies, baby platy and some young bristlenose catfish, sorry for the bad picture i took it on my phone


----------



## glassless_mind (Jun 5, 2011)

Yeah Archers are quite happy in fresh water, but he was being kept in brackish water, as were the others, so am slowly working them back to fresh water over time.
He can spit surprisingly accurately. He once spat out of the corner of the tank, and hit me where I was sitting on the couch eating breakfast. If I put something on the lid of the tank he'll hit it too, and he can wash any food stuck to the side of the tank down into the water. He also spits underwater to stir stuff up off the bottom. No idea how old he is, but he's the smallest I've seen.

Have a new filter arriving tomorrow, so will put up a photo of the tank once it's installed 

It's always interesting hearing about other people's tanks and what they've got.


----------



## RamsMice (Jun 5, 2011)

Nice choice fish and tank Platy are cool I love them there so many colours and patterns mine orange and black tail, but I'll probs get rid of him due to a want to get serousily into cherry shrimp or I can put him in my hexon tank.
Banana Lilly I see I hade one it grew great and big, biggest I have experience left the light of for one or two days it rotted my Elodia is powering though


----------



## Twitch_80 (Jun 5, 2011)

I just bought a 650 starfire glass tank but I have to build a stand before I set it up, it will be the best one I have ever had, very exciting. I was considering archers with the turtles but I dare say they will get eaten at some point. Hahahaha he hit you on the couch, thats impressive. It would be interesting having them in an enclosure with lizards (and bugs etc). I have an oscar called dog that likes belly rubs, rolls over for them, its a very strange fish. The other oscar would eat your finger given the chance. The silver dollars are nice looking fish (I have six so they are happy) and get pretty excited when they eat (you need a lid as they go nuts and jump out by accident sometimes), I like the peppermint bristlenose (I just find them pretty). The blue yabbies are pretty cool but escape artists. I would eventually like to use one of the tanks I have now to set up a victorian native fish tank (after the large tank is set up I will have some spares) and possibly an african cichlid tank in the future.


----------



## glassless_mind (Jun 5, 2011)

I had an oscar, he was of the type that would jump out of the tank to attack you. Drew blood from a couple of people.

Whether your archer survives living with turtles would probably depend on the turtle. My old turtle used to push fish around with his nose, but never try to eat them. Others gobble them up quick smart. Would be pretty awesome to put in with lizards and bugs. They have amazing aim.

I have a bristlenose catfish too, who used to live with my turtle as well, and now lives with my parents, in my Dad's tank. She used to beat the living daylights out of my turtle, and any other fish who came within swiping distance. You could always put them in with your turtles. They definetely take care of themselves. My golden eeltailed catfish is a wimp, haha.

I'd definetely like to do an African Cichlid tank one day too. There are some amazing fish with beautiful colours.


----------



## RamsMice (Jun 5, 2011)

Could someone post a pic of there archers as I can't find them on the web


----------



## Twitch_80 (Jun 5, 2011)

http://tinyurl.com/5tndcxs
Archer Fish


----------



## RamsMice (Jun 5, 2011)

Cool! Where can I buy a archer fish and how much


----------



## Twitch_80 (Jun 5, 2011)

If you have an aquarium you use and trust they can source them for you.


----------



## glassless_mind (Jun 5, 2011)

My fish tank - with its old and inadequate filter.




My Archer Fish, called Robin Hood




A Rainbow Fish, one of the Merry Men




I paid about $24 for my Archer fish, and $12 for each rainbow.
Am hoping to get a pair of Cato River Rainbow fish. They're so beautiful.
Cato River Rainbow 5-6cm - Rainbows - Tropical Fish


----------



## saratoga (Jun 5, 2011)

Can any of you identify the Galaxias in this video. They are from Wilsons Prom in victoria

YouTube - ‪Galaxias and Tiger Snakes‬&rlm;


----------



## Twitch_80 (Jun 5, 2011)

Robin Hood, gold.


----------



## hypochondroac (Jun 5, 2011)

I used to keep fish, i miss them.


----------



## RamsMice (Jun 5, 2011)

Wow nice tank get back into fish get neons guppies ect?


----------



## Pinoy (Jun 5, 2011)

I used to be right into fish before I moved from Perth. Haven't had a tank for over a year now but will hopefully have some again by the end of the year!

Here's my old, favorite tank.





This is the alpa of the tank.





Some videos of my fish too 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OuVkqfjOS3g
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RFFQYPCm_tY
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n9yvQnJXb0k
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=syUDxP7ENk0


----------



## hypochondroac (Jun 5, 2011)

I had lots of fish but my favourites were what you see in the tank. Female bettas.
Won't get back into them untill i don't keep other animals (which will probably be never), they're too much work man. I hated cleaning out fish tanks. I'd rather just look after a freshwater croc.


----------



## glassless_mind (Jun 5, 2011)

Pinoy - how long is that fish tank? It's beautiful.


----------



## Pinoy (Jun 5, 2011)

Thanks  It was 9x2x2 and weighed HEAPS lol.


----------



## glassless_mind (Jun 5, 2011)

WOW! That's a big tank! My 4ft one weighs enough empty.
Would love to have a tank that size one day. How big did your fish get to?


----------



## Grylls (Jun 5, 2011)

Ok so it's not a fish but I thought id post this picture up. It's of a ghost crab I used to have . 




One day I bought a few feeder barbs for the tank. I dropped an algae disk in for the crab and blue claw I had in there to eat. All the feeders were around it when the crab came up from behind them and grabbed one! To my surprise he started eating it! Looked like he was peeling a banana hahaha  




That's of my old set up. I had 4 pleco's in the tank. Messy things! Ended up trading them for a $300 canister filter at the local petshop! 

The best fish I ever owned wad a butterfly fish. They are a type of cichlid I think .


----------



## Pinoy (Jun 5, 2011)

The fish ranged between 20-25cm (the main ones anyway) 
If you look around, you'd be surprised at how affordable a tank that size actually is.
In QLD, I'd be looking Aquariums R Us for a big custom sized tank


----------



## SteveNT (Jun 5, 2011)

I have a 6x2x2 marine with tangs, blennies, angels, wrasse, tomato clown, black and white clowns, a pencil urchin, painted cray, anenomes and trochus shells.

I will be loading it up with corals from the local reefs here once I have the calcium reactor set up. 

Saltwater rules but is expensive and tricky. Still worth it if you can afford it.


----------



## Twitch_80 (Jun 5, 2011)

Id love salt but I dont know nearly enough about it yet and not sure if I have the time at the moment. Im jealous.


----------



## PaulH (Jun 5, 2011)

Here are some of my better looking tanks.


6' 2' 2' Native Tank






4' 2' 2' Planted Tank





4' 2' 2' African Chiclid Tank





4' 15" 18" Native Tank





and here is a little guy you don't see to often


----------



## Twitch_80 (Jun 5, 2011)

They look fantastic, whats your power bill like?


----------



## PaulH (Jun 5, 2011)

lol yeah i had 16 tanks set up at one stage in winter i was getting $1000+ bills


----------



## glassless_mind (Jun 5, 2011)

PaulH - what type of fish do you have in your natives tank?


----------



## Twitch_80 (Jun 5, 2011)

Yeah we are in melb, worse. I just got solar so Im hoping it helps but once the big tank and the pond is set up (650Lt) Im hoping Ill only need two of the others (young turtles and feeders). But of course that means Ill have spare which means native or african cichlid is an option.


----------



## glassless_mind (Jun 5, 2011)

PaulH - what species of fish do you have in the natives tank?

Twitch_80 - go natives and get an Archer! they're fantastic  My tank is across from the front door, and every day when I come home he's sitting there in the corner of the tank waiting for me. Whenever I walk in to the room he comes up to the front of the tank and follows me back and forth. They're wonderful and you'll fall in love with them.


----------



## snakeluvver (Jun 5, 2011)

Im thinking of getting into fish, I'd love to have a native tank, what could I put in there? Are there any crayfish/yabbies suitable for a mixed tank?


----------



## Twitch_80 (Jun 5, 2011)

Yeah, the blue yabbies look good but are escape artists.


----------



## snakeluvver (Jun 5, 2011)

Twitch_80 said:


> Yeah, the blue yabbies look good but are escape artists.


 
I'm guessing theyd be fine if there was a big gap between the water and the tanks top? Are they ok for mixed tanks?


----------



## glassless_mind (Jun 5, 2011)

I had yabbies for a bit, they're pretty interesting creatures to watch. They do love to climb though, make sure you have a lid on, and a reasonably solid one. A friend of mine had a mesh lid over hers, and it pushed it off and got out. She found her cat playing with it. If your fish are a reasonable size then your yabbies will leave them alone.

I also have a sole fish. Not sure how a yabbie would mix with one of those, I'm not willing to try it. Sole fish are pretty cool though, but also escape artists. They just climb their way up the walls. Weirdest thing to watch.


----------



## Twitch_80 (Jun 5, 2011)

Yeah generally, they will have a bit of a go at fish sometimes. If you have any cords or hoses they will climb them. You need a lid.


----------



## glassless_mind (Jun 5, 2011)

snakeluvver said:


> I'm guessing theyd be fine if there was a big gap between the water and the tanks top? Are they ok for mixed tanks?


 
They're ok if there's a big gap, but they can climb the silicone corners and get out that way, so make sure if you have holes in the lid, they aren't over the corners. Would definetely still recommend a lid.


----------



## Twitch_80 (Jun 5, 2011)

They are little buggers arent they but they look very cool and get bluer with each shed. Make sure they have somewhere to hide as well because they are soft after a shed. Turtle grit is great for the bottom of the tank as well because it has calcium which they need.


----------



## ianinoz (Jun 5, 2011)

I've always admired a good aquarium when every I've seem one at a surgery, or restraunt, or someone's home, would love to have one but the effort and expense setting one up and stocking it with with an interesting range of fish, plants, snails, shrimpies has been a deterrent. Also not so sure how they would fare if we went on holidays for a few weeks - can imagine coming home and finding the tank full of dead fish and green stinky water.

How do lizards interact with the fish and other critters in an aquarium that's right nextdoor (that shares a glass sheet) would they spend all their time watching them ?


----------



## hypochondroac (Jun 5, 2011)

One of my beardies used to try and eat them through her enclosure.


----------



## glassless_mind (Jun 5, 2011)

I've left my tank for a few weeks and came back to everything still alive. It's amazing the amount of time they can survive for without food. I generally take anything I'm really attached to with me, which probably sounds ridiculous, but bathtubs make wonderful makeshift tanks... haha. Otherwise there are feeder blocks you can get that last up to two weeks, and just get someone to pop over and put another one in at the two week mark.

Tanks can be expensive to set up, or they can be cheap. I got my driftwood from the beach, as well as my rocks. I've collected things over time rather than going the whole hog at once. Started out small and gradually upgraded as my tanks got bigger and more numerous. Some of the cheaper, more common fish, can be just as rewarding to keep, and just as interesting as the rare and expensive ones. They're often hardier too, and more likely to survive if they get neglected for a couple of weeks. A tank full of colourful guppies or large goldfish can be just as beautiful as one with a an expensive fish and all the trimmings.

Absolutley no idea how lizards would go with fish next to them, they'd probably ignore them after a while...


----------



## Pinoy (Jun 5, 2011)

snakeluvver said:


> Im thinking of getting into fish, I'd love to have a native tank, what could I put in there? Are there any crayfish/yabbies suitable for a mixed tank?


 

Really depends on what type of tank you want, community or tank buster type?

For communal tanks you could go with some beautiful ranibows, like threadfins, or blue eyes. Or if you wanted a big tank with big fish, you could get something like a saratoga, mangrove jack, barra etc.

As for yabbies, you have to find that balance where the fish are too big for the yabby to eat and the fish aren't big enough to eat the yabby lol. 

Personally, I'd just give them their own tank. They interesting and intelligent little creatures. Fun to watch.

I have a heap of pics on my computer at home but I'm currently in Vic for the next week so won't be able to get pics unless I dig them up from other sites I've posted lol.


----------



## PaulH (Jun 5, 2011)

i have a few native tanks at the moment im keeping Rhadinocentrus ornatus,Melanotaenia duboulayi,Melanotaenia maccullochi,Bullrout,Spangled gudgeon,Snakehead gudgeon,Empire gudgeon,Firetail gudgeon,Striped Gudgeon,Purplespot gudgeon,Tandanus Tandanus,Barcoo grunter,Saratoga leichardti,Blue marron,Red claw,Macro shrimp,Glass perchlets,Pacific blueeyes and Hardy heads i probably forgot something.I catch alot of the fish myself which is half the fun.


----------



## Pinoy (Jun 5, 2011)

Please share some pics of your Rhads!  

I love those, used to keep heaps, I love the variation in locations.

Like the maccullochis too, "Skull Creek" are my favs


----------



## PaulH (Jun 5, 2011)

I got told about a pondage in Victoria that had African and American chiclids released in it.The pondage is for the Hazelwood power station so it is heated year round by the power station and the fish can survive.So i had to go to Melbourne for a wedding about a year ago so i couldnt miss the oppurtunity to go and catch some fish heres some pics you might find interesting.


----------



## glassless_mind (Jun 5, 2011)

Haha can't believe they were living in Hazlewood pondage and I never knew! I used to live near there. Could have got free fish for my tank, dammit.
Love that orange one, and the black.


----------



## PaulH (Jun 5, 2011)

They are hard little buggers to get pics of this is the best i have


----------



## RamsMice (Jun 5, 2011)

Wow there alot more fish keepers on here than I thought I love that orange fish and black and all lol


----------



## PaulH (Jun 5, 2011)

I,d say the orange one is a red devil and the black one is a Tilapia of some kind probably both hybrid


----------



## Pinoy (Jun 5, 2011)

PaulH said:


> I got told about a pondage in Victoria that had African and American chiclids released in it.The pondage is for the Hazelwood power station so it is heated year round by the power station and the fish can survive.So i had to go to Melbourne for a wedding about a year ago so i couldnt miss the oppurtunity to go and catch some fish heres some pics you might find interesting.


 

They all look like red devils, just some better than others. 

I've seen pics of that place on "Australian Cichlid Enthusiasts " 
Some one put up pics of some Pseudotropheus type fish they caught in there lol. 


What locale are the Rhads by the way?


----------



## PaulH (Jun 5, 2011)

Yeah i could see the Pseudotropheus in there i could'nt hook any though and i did'nt have any traps.The rhads in those pics are from a creek near me on the Sunshine coast i have driven allot of kms trying to catch a rhad that i have seen on the front of a CSIRO field guild to fresh water fish but still cant catch it.Its my Moby Dick.


----------



## RamsMice (Jun 5, 2011)

Really. Red devil I don't think so as we used to have one look nothing like that more bigger fatter stocker lip different head shape I could be wrong


----------



## Pinoy (Jun 5, 2011)

The best Rhads I've seen came from a little creek near Rainbow Beach, but um, they're protected there.
You can find the odd nicely coloured red one there, but mostly dark blue ones 
Also heaps of eels and spotted gudgeon there.

What were you using to catch those fish?


----------



## PaulH (Jun 5, 2011)

you know the creek too then they are protected in the national but where the creek crosses the road on twenty meters each side of the road it is main roads not national parks. Thats what the ranger up there told me anyway. so i've been there a few times to try my luck all i got were gambusia though.I used meal worms to catch them.not the rhads the devils the rhads i used traps and nets.


----------



## Twitch_80 (Jun 6, 2011)

hahha gippsland all the way.. cough..


----------



## HoffOff (Jun 6, 2011)

Sold em yesterday tho for some ferrets


----------



## Pinoy (Jun 6, 2011)

Snakeman, they monocs or tems?


----------



## buchanan (Jun 6, 2011)

Haha i have been waiting for a thread like this. along side my reps, i have a 6ft with tons of fresh water crays, 4x2x2ft with east long neck turtles. and a 10ft with: 
- 6 bar frontosas
-7 bar frontosas
- blue moorii's
-electric yellows
-tons of peacocks
-bristle-nose
-huge pleco's
- kuli loaches
-golden algae eaters
-electric blues
-Ghost knife fish!
The tank holds a little over 1.2 tons of water. Will post pics soon


----------



## Sock Puppet (Jun 6, 2011)

PaulH said:


> i have a few native tanks at the moment im keeping Rhadinocentrus ornatus,Melanotaenia duboulayi,Melanotaenia maccullochi,Bullrout,Spangled gudgeon,Snakehead gudgeon,Empire gudgeon,Firetail gudgeon,Striped Gudgeon,Purplespot gudgeon,Tandanus Tandanus,Barcoo grunter,Saratoga leichardti,Blue marron,Red claw,Macro shrimp,Glass perchlets,Pacific blueeyes and Hardy heads i probably forgot something.I catch alot of the fish myself which is half the fun.


Nice I also keep natives, snakehead gudgeon, purple spot gudgeon, empire gudgeon, tandanus catfish, sleepy cod, have kept rainbows before. Where did you get the spangled from, I've only seen them available on rare occasions in Sydney & they have a hefty price tag to go with it (for a native gudgeon). My fave was always the sleepy cod, very cautious stalker of feeder fish, & changes colour rapidly for camo when hunting.


----------



## Twitch_80 (Jun 6, 2011)

Id like to see that tank buchanan. does anyone here have a Victorian native tank? Im setting one up and was wondering if you run it as a coldwater tank, how large you have it and what you have in there. Im looking at purple spotted gudgeon, spotted galaxias, southern pygmy perch and tupong but its hard to find info on the fish. Im not worried about feeding etc, just behaviour and tankmates of a few of them. They are all relatively small but I was also thinking about grayling (prototroctes maraena) and its a larger fish and Im not finding much info at all on it. Any other fish ideas or help be great.


----------



## Sock Puppet (Jun 6, 2011)

Be careful of the size of the fish you put in with purple spotteds, they will kill & eat anything they can fit in their mouths, which would surprise you just how much that can be sometimes.


----------



## HoffOff (Jun 6, 2011)

Monos, pinoy.


----------



## Pinoy (Jun 6, 2011)

snakeman112 said:


> Monos, pinoy.


 
Nice. A mate of mine from Perth just moved on his breeding pair. 
He pumped out heaps before he sold them though lol.


----------



## HoffOff (Jun 6, 2011)

Haha, i got them from vic, they're not as good as i thought they were going to be.
very little character


----------



## Twitch_80 (Jun 6, 2011)

My oscars are good at eating everything lol. 

So if they were large enough would they get along with murray rainbowfish? southern pygmy perch? What about with other gudgeon like western carp or dwarf flat headed?

Paul how big is your Tandanus tandanus? Great looking fish.


----------



## Pinoy (Jun 6, 2011)

snakeman112 said:


> Haha, i got them from vic, they're not as good as i thought they were going to be.
> very little character


 

That's cos judging by your photo, they were still small. 
When they're bigger and more confident, they're full of character!
My mate had his pair in a ten footer and they used to follow him along the tank as he walked past but did the opposite to anyone else. 
Feeding time was always fun too. Always had to have a towel on hand lol.


----------



## HoffOff (Jun 6, 2011)

That was a old photo lol
yeah, even with mine they could make some water move hahaha
i'll be in some money soon.. might make a geo tank mmm.. geophagus <3


----------



## Pinoy (Jun 6, 2011)

snakeman112 said:


> That was a old photo lol
> yeah, even with mine they could make some water move hahaha
> i'll be in some money soon.. might make a geo tank mmm.. geophagus <3


 

Did you see my geos? I got some vids as well.

Best fish group!


----------



## Ausxxx (Jun 6, 2011)

Used to have a 6 footer with a colony of Kigoma Frontosas and a trio of motoro rays but had to sell them 
Looking at setting up a bigger tank when i get back from my holiday. Really miss my fish
All ive got atm is a pig nose turtle in a 3 footer which is up for sale btw 
Wish i could keep him though but just wont have the time to look after him


----------



## PaulH (Jun 6, 2011)

Sock Puppet said:


> Nice I also keep natives, snakehead gudgeon, purple spot gudgeon, empire gudgeon, tandanus catfish, sleepy cod, have kept rainbows before. Where did you get the spangled from, I've only seen them available on rare occasions in Sydney & they have a hefty price tag to go with it (for a native gudgeon). My fave was always the sleepy cod, very cautious stalker of feeder fish, & changes colour rapidly for camo when hunting.


 

i caught the Spangled gudgeons on meal worms and small hooks on the coast here in brackish water but i have no problem getting them over to fresh they are very hardy.


----------



## buchanan (Jun 6, 2011)

how much for the pig-nose without the tank? pm me


----------



## colubridking (Jun 6, 2011)

Some nice tanks, i use to be right into fish - they are good fun but a lot of work. i had 2 2ft fish tanks and bred different bristle nose catfish in. i had albinos and normal. they were run off the one filter and then i had a little 2ft fish tank which had heaps of live plants and some angle fish. 
im going to be setting up a 4ft x 2ft x 2ft tank (this is a water section of a much larger tank) soon but that will have my mertens water monitor.so i have to find some native fish it would be less inclined to eat....i will have yabbies in there occasionally but they will get eaten by the lizard. i might put a turtle in there too. anyone have any ideas of some small natives that my mertens probably wouldn't eat?


----------



## Pinoy (Jun 6, 2011)

You could do a brackish set up and get some scats or monos?

Maybe a sooty grunter?

Depends what type of fish you like.

Eels would be cool


----------



## Ausxxx (Jun 6, 2011)

This thread makes me miss my fish 
Especially my alligator gar, damn that was a crazy fish


----------



## Twitch_80 (Jun 6, 2011)

Tandanus tandanus would look amazing but tank a bit small in the long run.

Yeah eels would be really cool, do you think they would get eaten?

I had the sparky out today to hook up the solar and he spent about an hour looking at my fish, turtles and snake, was pretty funny. I had him holding the turtles and the snake, he was like a kid. Love it when stuff like that happens, I give it 3 months and he will own one or the other.


----------



## Pinoy (Jun 6, 2011)

I reckon with eels, if you get the right size, they'd be too big to eat and cos they don't have a huge mouth, your monitor would be safe too


----------



## glassless_mind (Jun 6, 2011)

You guys are making me want more fish, and more fish tanks! I just can't at the moment... *sigh*


----------



## Twitch_80 (Jun 6, 2011)

True, I just had the thought of being easy to grab. I know turtles eat them. Would look great. Be a good enclosure for them because they wouldnt be able to escape.

I only said Tandanus tandanus cause I really want one but the only tank I have thats large enough has other things in it. Im considering getting one for the pond when its finished.

Get archers and watch them spit at the monitor  now Im being silly.


----------



## Pinoy (Jun 6, 2011)

glassless_mind said:


> You guys are making me want more fish, and more fish tanks! I just can't at the moment... *sigh*



I know the feeling lol. 




Twitch_80 said:


> True, I just had the thought of being easy to grab. I know turtles eat them. Would look great. Be a good enclosure for them because they wouldnt be able to escape.
> 
> I only said Tandanus tandanus cause I really want one but the only tank I have thats large enough has other things in it. Im considering getting one for the pond when its finished.
> 
> Get archers and watch them spit at the monitor  now Im being silly.



Lol, archers spitting at the monitors 

Even turtles leave the bigger eels alone. Just get one that's big enough. You'd have more trouble finding small ones though lol.


----------



## colubridking (Jun 6, 2011)

sooty grunters look cool! i thought about eels and archers - only thing with eels is they get pretty big not that it botheres me i just want there to be room for the monitor and the fish/eel. i went off the archers though cause i thought the monitor would probably try eat them.


----------



## Specks (Jun 6, 2011)

i have a tandanus tandanus and he is great
great fiosh to watch
i keep him in with my doublayis


----------



## Twitch_80 (Jun 6, 2011)

Ah I want more fish, Im planning on the victorian native because I can use quite a few small varieties that I like and it would be a very interesting non-tropical but a QLD or NT one would be very cool as well but Id need a big tank


----------



## Pinoy (Jun 6, 2011)

colubridking said:


> sooty grunters look cool! i thought about eels and archers - only thing with eels is they get pretty big not that it botheres me i just want there to be room for the monitor and the fish/eel. i went off the archers though cause i thought the monitor would probably try eat them.


 
With eels, they can get pretty big, but it takes years! They pretty slow growing. My mum had an eel that was around 50cm when she got it.
It died a few years after cos it got out and it was only 65cm. It was a lot thicker though.

The only way to avoid the fish getting eaten by the monitor would be to make sure it's big enough to be left alone.
You don't often see big archers for sale though.



OOOH! Another fish that would be awesome! Jungle Perch. I've only ever seen them for sale in Brisbane in two shops so not sure on availability, but if you can get them, they are awesome lil fish


----------



## Twitch_80 (Jun 6, 2011)

Im struggling to think of many large fish that wouldnt grow out of the tank.


----------



## glassless_mind (Jun 6, 2011)

What about a sole fish? I love my little guy. He's flat and relatively insignificant, and awesome to keep. So much character.


----------



## colubridking (Jun 6, 2011)

yea true! it would look pretty cool but my mertens is around 900mm long (300mm SVL).
i guess some medium fish would be alright as long as they cant get swallowed! a saratoga would be awesome but i would cry if it got eaten!
what are your opinions on a few_ Leiopotherapon unicolor?_


----------



## glassless_mind (Jun 6, 2011)

Solution: put a muzzle on the monitor.  Problem solved!


----------



## Pinoy (Jun 6, 2011)

colubridking said:


> yea true! it would look pretty cool but my mertens is around 900mm long (300mm SVL).
> i guess some medium fish would be alright as long as they cant get swallowed! a saratoga would be awesome but i would cry if it got eaten!
> what are your opinions on a few_ Leiopotherapon unicolor?_


 
I'd be more worried about the monitor getting eaten lol 

My jardini grew to over a foot from 7cm in about a year...


----------



## colubridking (Jun 6, 2011)

hahahahaha! yea  a guy at my local aquarium use to have an arawana and i use t o bring in mice for it every 2 weeks as a treat - was mad!


----------



## Twitch_80 (Jun 6, 2011)

colubridking said:


> yea true! it would look pretty cool but my mertens is around 900mm long (300mm SVL).
> i guess some medium fish would be alright as long as they cant get swallowed! a saratoga would be awesome but i would cry if it got eaten!
> what are your opinions on a few_ Leiopotherapon unicolor?_


 

Would they be too small? There are some other perch that are larger.

I was looking at Southern Pygmy Perch (Nannoperca australis) for my vic tank and came accross the Golden perch (Macquaria ambiguaas) well but it wouldnt suit as it gets 30-40cm but that might be better for yours.


----------



## colubridking (Jun 6, 2011)

im not sure they gt around 150mm - 200mm so it might be alright. it would be nice if my monitor wasnt so food orientated!


----------



## Twitch_80 (Jun 6, 2011)

I want freshwater stingray's but I know hardly anything about them so far. Not aussie.


----------



## colubridking (Jun 6, 2011)

they would be cool, im pretty sure someone on here had and bred them at one stage. ive heard they are hard but never looked into it. i wouldnt care if they werent aussie, if they were easy to keep and would kill the mertens or vise versa i would have one


----------



## Pinoy (Jun 6, 2011)

They need BIG tanks, more wider than taller. A good sized tank would be a 6x3 at least.
Plus they're pretty expensive. I've only seen motoros available in Australia. Anything else would be a lot more expensive if they came up.


----------



## Twitch_80 (Jun 6, 2011)

1200-1800 a pair or there abouts isnt it? What can they live with?


----------



## Ausxxx (Jun 6, 2011)

You can pick up motoros for about $400ea these days
I payed $1000 for my trio a year ago
Really not hard to look after at all and were easily the best pet i ever owned. So interesting


----------



## Twitch_80 (Jun 6, 2011)

Wow thats cheaper than I thought, do you have anything else with them? Where are they from? What stats are on your tank? Any odd info thats good to know?
Would they go with geo's? Im guessing they like same conditions and would get along.


----------



## Ausxxx (Jun 6, 2011)

Twitch_80 said:


> Wow thats cheaper than I thought, do you have anything else with them? Where are they from? What stats are on your tank? Any odd info thats good to know?


 
Yeah theyve dropped price a lot.
I had a colony of frontosas, silver arowana, blood parrots and a gar. You can keep anything with them really except plecos or catfish and the plecos can suck the slime coat off the stingrays which will kill them and catfish are also bottom dwellers so there is a big chance they will kill them alson
The tank i had was 6x2x2 but the rays were only small, id recommend width be 2.5-3ft and they need more width then height
Nothing odd really, they are pigs and will eat prawns, pellets etc and a lot of them if theyre offered. They grow at a fairly quick pace but wont get much bigger than 2ft across but it takes a fair while to get that big
Like i said they are the most intertesting pet you can own imo and ive owned a lot. Will definitely be the first thing i buy when i set up my new tank


----------



## GeckoGuy (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm getting my Aquarium In two days! setting up a reef tank


----------



## Pinoy (Jun 6, 2011)

Ausxxx said:


> You can pick up motoros for about $400ea these days
> I payed $1000 for my trio a year ago
> Really not hard to look after at all and were easily the best pet i ever owned. So interesting


 

That's unreal!!! Were they from private or is that the average shop price now?

I can see it now, my tank in the future....

10x3x2, with pig nose, eels and motoros


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Jun 6, 2011)

saratoga said:


> Can any of you identify the Galaxias in this video. They are from Wilsons Prom in victoria


 I cannot be 100% sure from the vision provided. However I would say they are most probably Common Jollytails _Galaxias maculata_. However, there is the outside chance they could be Mountain Galaxia _Galaxias olidus_, depending on the colour variant of the latter occurring on Wilson’s Prom. 
Blue


----------



## Ausxxx (Jun 6, 2011)

Pinoy said:


> That's unreal!!! Were they from private or is that the average shop price now?
> 
> I can see it now, my tank in the future....
> 
> 10x3x2, with pig nose, eels and motoros


 
Thats private sales, fish shops arent allowed to sell or display rays in NSW, same as with snakes etc
Yeah sounds about right  sad i cant keep my pig nose though, hopefully i can pick another one up in a few months

Here's a pic of one of my males a few weeks after i got him


----------



## Pinoy (Jun 6, 2011)

Ah, I didn't realise fish rules were getting strict here too.

You wouldn't believe what I saw in a display tank here the other day... a pair of Tigrinnus!!!
They looked awesome! Would love some of those too!

You're frontys look nice, nice clean bars 
What locale? 

I want to get a pig nose but I want something smaller...


----------



## Twitch_80 (Jun 6, 2011)

Thats awesome, Im going to have to get some. Would oscars be too aggressive to live with them? Is one ok or should you have two or more? I have a custom tank thats 650 Lt but its nearly as wide as it is long so has a good bottom surface area, the oscars and silver dollars are going in it as soon as its set up. I know they are common but I love my oscars, hard to beat for personality.


----------



## Ausxxx (Jun 6, 2011)

Pinoy said:


> Ah, I didn't realise fish rules were getting strict here too.
> 
> You wouldn't believe what I saw in a display tank here the other day... a pair of Tigrinnus!!!
> They looked awesome! Would love some of those too!
> ...


 
The frontys are kigomas. Really would of liked to breed them but once again didnt have the time 
Yeah my pig nose is about 15-18cm long, his not big but would probably be about 3yo

Not sure on the oscars, my frontys would have a bit of a nip on the rays once or twice but it only happened as soon as i put them in and then never after that
I dont see it being a problem, the rays just stick to themselves and are usually just cruising around the bottom or playing in the bubbles


----------



## Pinoy (Jun 6, 2011)

I used to breed Frontys, they take AGES to mature and it normally takes them a few goes to get it right. 
Also, I find them a bit boring after a while, they're such a slow sluggish fish lol. 

I like Tankbusters and Geos


----------



## Ausxxx (Jun 6, 2011)

Pinoy said:


> I used to breed Frontys, they take AGES to mature and it normally takes them a few goes to get it right.
> Also, I find them a bit boring after a while, they're such a slow sluggish fish lol.
> 
> I like Tankbusters and Geos


 
Yeah this colony was about 6-7yo and bred twice before but they hid a lot for the first few weeks i had them as the previous owner kept them in a tank which never had a light he would only depend on the sunlight (which wasnt much) so they were all very skittish and would freak out whenever i entered the room (which was a lot since the tank was in my room) but after a while they were fine but yeah theyre very sluggish but majestic in a way, love their colouring and how they will just float there for minutes on end lol


----------



## Pinoy (Jun 6, 2011)

The best thing about them is they're easy to photograph lol


----------



## Twitch_80 (Jun 6, 2011)

I havent had geo's, very pretty. There are generally placid arent they? I think a tank with them and rays would be great.

Ah Im just thinking about the money vanishing setting up yet more.


----------



## Ausxxx (Jun 6, 2011)

Haha very true
Gonna pick up a colony of zaire blue next tank
Think the blue will look awesome on the black background and white sand


----------



## Pinoy (Jun 6, 2011)

Love those ones! You'll have to throw up some pics when you get em 

I reckon the blue would be darker and stand out more with tahitian moon sand


----------



## Twitch_80 (Jun 6, 2011)

How have you guys kept so many fish?


----------



## Pinoy (Jun 6, 2011)

Before my life was over run with herps, my house and garage was full of tanks lol. 
I think at one stage I was running over 30 tanks.

Pics will follow when I get back to Sydney


----------



## Ausxxx (Jun 6, 2011)

Moon sand would be nice but wanna try and break the black up a bit

I started my tank when i was 17 and was working full time and pumped most of my money in it lol
I reckon a good fish tank is more entertaining then a tv


----------



## Twitch_80 (Jun 6, 2011)

Thats awesome, expensive hobby. Had turtles and crocs?



Ausxxx said:


> Moon sand would be nice but wanna try and break the black up a bit
> 
> I started my tank when i was 17 and was working full time and pumped most of my money in it lol
> I reckon a good fish tank is more entertaining then a tv



Def, I often sit in my front room which has a few tanks, the snake enclosure and a poker table, no tv. Its getting hard to play poker with people though because they just stare at the animals hahaha. I had the sparky here today wiring up the solar and he spent ages looking at them all.


----------



## Pinoy (Jun 6, 2011)

Agreed! I could sit and watch my geos for hours. I miss that tank so much.
I'm so glad I got some videos of it to look back at.

I sold it to a mate for dirt cheap on the condition that he kept all fish and tried to breed the Columbian/Venezuelans. He still has it and I can see it when ever I'm in Perth.

9x2x2 on stand with lights, three canisters, powerhead, inline heaters and all the fish for $1000....


----------



## Twitch_80 (Jun 6, 2011)

1000? Got anymore


----------



## Ausxxx (Jun 6, 2011)

Damn! thats a lucky mate


----------



## Pinoy (Jun 6, 2011)

He was a good mate and someone I trusted to look after the fish well. That was more important to me as it took a while to build up that colony and I had grown them up into such beautiful fish. I've seen a few around that didn't look any where near as good as the ones I had, I think the way they're grown and raised has a major part in how they look as adults.




Ausxxx said:


> Moon sand would be nice but wanna try and break the black up a bit
> 
> I started my tank when i was 17 and was working full time and pumped most of my money in it lol
> I reckon a good fish tank is more entertaining then a tv


 

With my fronty tank, I had the lights set up so it looked dark and had a few light spots.
It was a seven foot tank with 2x2foot lights placed at the back. I found they were a lot more confident and it gave the tank a nice dark, deep feeling.


----------



## Ausxxx (Jun 6, 2011)

Yeah i put a towel underneath the light and it dimmed it perfectly and they were a lot more calm and active
Will definitely be doing what you said next time and only using a few smaller lights instead of a big one


----------



## Pinoy (Jun 6, 2011)

Are you getting them as adults or are you going to raise them yourself? 

One of my mate had his tank set up with a few of those small spot lights, it looked really good too.


----------



## Ausxxx (Jun 6, 2011)

Pinoy said:


> Are you getting them as adults or are you going to raise them yourself?
> 
> One of my mate had his tank set up with a few of those small spot lights, it looked really good too.


 
Will be getting adults, they'd be too small for the tank if i raised them myself
Lighting isnt something ive looked a whole lot into, maybe i should start lol


----------



## Pinoy (Jun 6, 2011)

The main reason I made the lighting that way is because, in the wild, they come from deeper water so they're used to darker surroundings. I also had mine in a 2.5 foot high tank.


----------



## Ausxxx (Jun 6, 2011)

Yeah mine will be a 6 x 2.5 x 2.5 so will most likely have 2 x 2ft lights
Want it to have that darkness so the blueness of the frontys is strong and the rays and aros will hopefully get darker


----------



## RamsMice (Jun 6, 2011)

Any one know them led light that hang costing around 200,400,800,1000,2000$ so on they are brilliant they hang from the a metal pole thing great for growing plants coral ect I might have to get one


----------



## Ausxxx (Jun 6, 2011)

Wow people actually pay that much for a light!?
Id rather spend it on more fish


----------



## Twitch_80 (Jun 6, 2011)

Metal halide are also good and often have a space for night lights which look beter than the day on some tanks but they are quite expensive to buy and run.

Ebay is my friend lol.

I wouldnt bother with the led style unless you have coral.


----------



## RamsMice (Jun 6, 2011)

Lol eBay is my life saver yer see one of those light think 2400 or 4800 something ridickoulas but it was big! There also good cause they have two light the normal ones and the blue led light think for night

But yer wouldn't bothered I rather get a pair of gtp I would get the led light one small one for 2ft of eBay think about 60ish $ which is alright


----------



## Ausxxx (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm all about keeping it cheap and basic lol
My setup will be 2 fluval fx5, strong 2 outlet air pump, 2 heaters, 2 x 2 ft lights
Not much can go wrong and if it does its relatively cheap to fix


----------



## Twitch_80 (Jun 6, 2011)

Yeah thats the one. I picked up a 4ft metal haide with four globe fittings, two for day (one at a time is enough, bright enough) and two for night. It has been re-wired for seperate cords. Its worth a heaps and I got it for 150 with a new metal halide globe which is worth a fair bit buy itself. Costs a lot to run though.


----------



## Pinoy (Jun 6, 2011)

Ausxxx said:


> Yeah mine will be a 6 x 2.5 x 2.5 so will most likely have 2 x 2ft lights
> Want it to have that darkness so the blueness of the frontys is strong and the rays and aros will hopefully get darker


 

What type of Aros? Please say silvers


----------



## Twitch_80 (Jun 6, 2011)

Ausxxx said:


> I'm all about keeping it cheap and basic lol
> My setup will be 2 fluval fx5, strong 2 outlet air pump, 2 heaters, 2 x 2 ft lights
> Not much can go wrong and if it does its relatively cheap to fix



Smart to have two filters and heaters in case one breaks as well.


----------



## Pinoy (Jun 6, 2011)

Ausxxx said:


> I'm all about keeping it cheap and basic lol
> My setup will be 2 fluval fx5, strong 2 outlet air pump, 2 heaters, 2 x 2 ft lights
> Not much can go wrong and if it does its relatively cheap to fix



I've used FX5s but am now thinking for big tanks, you can't go past a sump. So much cheaper and better if done right.


----------



## damian83 (Jun 6, 2011)

Pinoy said:


> I used to be right into fish before I moved from Perth. Haven't had a tank for over a year now but will hopefully have some again by the end of the year!
> 
> Here's my old, favorite tank.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pinoy (Jun 6, 2011)

damian83 said:


> i see you are a goephagus fan, i use to have 8-9 in a 4ft tank and a few bull rout


 

What type? and how'd they go with Bullrout? Didn't go missing one after the other? lol


----------



## Ausxxx (Jun 6, 2011)

Pinoy said:


> What type of Aros? Please say silvers


 
That is correct  may look into a RTG further down the track but just too expensive atm
Yeah i have a 4ft sump sitting in my spare room and will most likely use that and have a fluval as a back up


----------



## Pinoy (Jun 6, 2011)

Ausxxx said:


> That is correct  may look into a RTG further down the track but just too expensive atm
> Yeah i have a 4ft sump sitting in my spare room and will most likely use that and have a fluval as a back up


 
I like your taste in fish 
Where are the aro pics and how big?

When I was in HK last year, the fish prices there were enough to make one cry 
Even Pig nosed turtles were dirt cheap! They had albinos there too. Over there, pig noses are as common as snake necks are here!
Anyway, they had stuff like RTGs for like $15AU  Gar, aros, rays everything so cheap there.
I'm thinking of moving there in there future...


----------



## Ausxxx (Jun 6, 2011)

Pinoy said:


> I like your taste in fish
> Where are the aro pics and how big?
> 
> When I was in HK last year, the fish prices there were enough to make one cry
> ...


 
Dont have them yet, will be buying them off a mate. Theyre about 30cm each
Yeah i probably would cry going over there lol, would kill for a leopoldi and flower ray
I know a bloke who has 2 leopoldi rays, 1 henlei ray, 1 violet fusion aro, 2 RTG, 1 HBRTG as you could understand im incredibly jealous
Thats easily 100k worth of fish or more
And yeah ive seen vids of albino PNT damn they look good. I dont understand how theyre so readily available over there when theyre an australian species 
Spose its like foreign countires having better morphs of aussie snakes etc they always seem to be 10 steps ahead of us


----------



## Pinoy (Jun 6, 2011)

Can you guess what this is...





These will bring a tear to your eye. ( Current $1AU= $HK 8.3624)


----------



## Ausxxx (Jun 6, 2011)

That a jaguar ray?

Damn that makes me sad  and not because i cant have them but because theyre stuck in those bags for such a long time


----------



## Pinoy (Jun 6, 2011)

I thought the same thing but they actually only stay in there for a day. Almost as if they had been shipped interstate. They rotate the fish as well. The ones in the bag move faster cos they're pre-bagged and cheaper. The only one I really didn't like was the pig nose in a bag 

The rays a hybrid, can't remember what the two were though lol.


----------



## Ausxxx (Jun 6, 2011)

Suppose thats a plus
Yeah wouldnt be good seeing that, i'd wanna buy them all just to get them out of the bag lol
The day aus catches up to other countries with their quality of animals ill be a very happy boy


----------



## Pinoy (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm thinking moving there is the only way to see and have such things in my lifetime lol.


----------



## Ausxxx (Jun 6, 2011)

Guess its just one of those things that if you know the right people you can get whatever you want


----------



## RamsMice (Jun 6, 2011)

That's just not normal that is quite sad but for a day....but still I don't think I would like to be stuck in a... Small Cupboard for a day


----------



## Pinoy (Jun 6, 2011)

I know where to get most things, but I can't justify taking the risk to have them.
The fish black market is just as bad as the reptile one...

Would have loved to own one of these one day
YouTube - ‪Channa barca (Barca Snakehead)‬&rlm;


----------



## Ausxxx (Jun 6, 2011)

Everyone else knows where to get them but me 
FML


----------



## Pinoy (Jun 6, 2011)

lol, I'd rather not know though. 

I think the fish black market will only get bigger once the new noxious lists come out...


----------



## Sock Puppet (Jun 7, 2011)

Ausxxx said:


> Thats private sales, fish shops arent allowed to sell or display rays in NSW, same as with snakes etc


You sure? I've seen them in a few shops before, here's a pic of some in one of my local shops.


----------



## Ausxxx (Jun 7, 2011)

Sock Puppet said:


> You sure? I've seen them in a few shops before, here's a pic of some in one of my local shops.


 
Hmmm dunno, tried selling my rays to my LFS but he said he couldnt display them or sell them in his shop
Those are really nice looking rays too


----------



## Sock Puppet (Jun 8, 2011)

Yeah that pic is from a year or so ago, they were $1500 for a trio I think, phone camera didn't do them justice at all, the blues & pinks really stood out.


----------



## Pinoy (Jun 8, 2011)

Sock Puppet said:


> Yeah that pic is from a year or so ago, they were $1500 for a trio I think, phone camera didn't do them justice at all, the blues & pinks really stood out.


 


Alot has changed in the last year in regards to noxious fish. There is a grey list of fish that may be noxious soon and a lot of the fish we currently have or can get will become noxious. Sucks 
Could also explain the steep price drop...


----------



## Sock Puppet (Jun 8, 2011)

That'd be hard to police (depending on what, if any, laws are introduced), with no way of knowing who has what, how many etc. 

Would that extend to marine as well, or just fresh water?

Looks like natives may become more popular & more widely available?


----------



## Pinoy (Jun 8, 2011)

Sock Puppet said:


> That'd be hard to police (depending on what, if any, laws are introduced), with no way of knowing who has what, how many etc.
> 
> Would that extend to marine as well, or just fresh water?
> 
> Looks like natives may become more popular & more widely available?


 
Yeah, the only way people would get caught is if someone reported them. It only makes getting certain things harder. The stupid thing is, there really is no logic behind what they want to ban. Most of the list wouldn't even survive if they ever got into our waterways and the threat of disease will only be present due to the fact that no one will bother with proper quarantine if they're smuggled in. I really hope this doesn't happen 

I doubt this would affect marine species as they don't really occur in small, closed bodies of water.

Natives would definitely become more popular but the hobby itself would suffer.


----------



## Sock Puppet (Jun 8, 2011)

Exactly, it does seem strange. Is it a knee jerk reaction to invasive species spreading? Or is it a case of too little too late, or is it a token gesture? Time will tell I guess. 

Marine species can (& have) cause issues, such as Northern Pacific sea stars, or weeds like Caulerpa taxifolia.


----------



## gex13 (Jun 8, 2011)

can someone pm me a caresheat on saratoga/arowana looking to get one sorry its a bit off topic


----------



## Smithers (Jun 9, 2011)

I like to combine both hobbies


----------



## JKLMATE (Jun 9, 2011)

Shrimp and Cherries FTW


----------



## RamsMice (Jun 11, 2011)

What about shrimp and cherries? Cherries are mad also Smithers that's cool how you got your set up are they divide with glass at first I though he was in the dish tank a branch getting se tukka haha


----------



## Pinoy (Jun 11, 2011)

JKLMATE said:


> Shrimp and Cherries FTW


 

Shrimps and cherries??? 

Cherries are shrimps and CRS are better 



Sock Puppet said:


> Exactly, it does seem strange. Is it a knee jerk reaction to invasive species spreading? Or is it a case of too little too late, or is it a token gesture? Time will tell I guess.
> 
> Marine species can (& have) cause issues, such as Northern Pacific sea stars, or weeds like Caulerpa taxifolia.



I think it was a reaction to a few species being found in our water ways. 
Mainly G. brasiliensis. But some of the major pests we have were intentionally introduced by the government. Go figure.


----------



## cleobhp (Jun 28, 2011)

Ok I will start with lounge tanks, 6 x 2 central American tank with 3 Zonatus, 2 Dovii, 2 jack dempseys, Rainbow cichlid, 4 silver dollars, 4 clown loaches and a gold spot pleco.6 x 2 south American Rio Brancos, Orange heads, an oscar, pink tail chelceus, a flagtail, peppermint bristlenose and a panaque nigrolineatus.4 x 18 with a bocourti and a bumblebee catfishNow the fish room 3 x 18 small oscar, red humps, whiptail catfish and 2 L 397, 4 x 18 with a festae, 4 x 2 a pair of Feneatratus, 6 x 2 a large synspillum, xxxl gold spot pleco, knife fish, green terror and an L014 which is a sunshine pleco4 x 18 6 Juvi zonatus, gold spot pleco, 2 bristlenose, knife fish and a rainbow cichlid.4 x 2 a pair of bocourti8 x 2 2 oscars, 1 shovelnose catfish, 2 spotted gars and 1 panaque nigrolineatus.5 x 2 red tail catfishIn the kitchen 9 x 4 with a 2.5ft mangrove jackOutside 9 x 6 pond with an archer fish 4 tarpons and cray fishI think that's all. Lol Plus about 50 reptiles.


----------



## Smithers (Jun 28, 2011)

RamsMice said:


> What about shrimp and cherries? Cherries are mad also Smithers that's cool how you got your set up are they divide with glass at first I though he was in the dish tank a branch getting se tukka haha



 Nar it's just a background on a small tank I have the Spiny's in atm.

Here's one of many tanks I have had over the yrs.
View attachment 206997
View attachment 206998


----------



## Sock Puppet (Jun 28, 2011)

Smithers said:


> Nar it's just a background on a small tank I have the Spiny's in atm.


It's always nice to see herps displayed in a natural setting 
I might put up a picture of the solar system on the back wall of my bluey's enclosure haha
Nice tanks mate, I always struggle with plantings in my tanks, the plants either struggle or go feral, there's no middle ground.


----------



## haydenvic (Jun 28, 2011)

i have 4 tanks set up 6ft, 4ft, 3ft and 46x43cm i have mexican walking fish, cichlids, endlers, oscars, severiums, scat, flagtail, barramundi, sharks (red tail, rainbow and silver) and Gippsland water dragon 
Fish tanks | Facebook


----------



## Smithers (Jun 28, 2011)

Sock Puppet said:


> It's always nice to see herps displayed in a natural setting
> I might put up a picture of the solar system on the back wall of my bluey's enclosure haha
> Nice tanks mate, I always struggle with plantings in my tanks, the plants either struggle or go feral, there's no middle ground.



LMAO Anthony, I think a background of the solar system would be a nice contrast for the animal.. 

Planted tanks are a struggle at times, Co2 works wonders.


----------



## Sock Puppet (Jun 28, 2011)

Yeah I was thinking of trying CO2, but my main problem is actually the fish. By fish, in particular snakehead gudgeon. They are fond of burying themselves in the gravel, & uprooting any plants in the process. Even planting them alongside rocks, timber, glass, they still get them one day. Also their raging bull antics when charging feeders, smashes the plants something fierce. So it seems only the hardiest plants survive, & when they do survive, they are like weeds (probably are actually haha)


----------



## Smithers (Jun 28, 2011)

Possibly try Anubia's on driftwood may be an option for that sort of peskie critter


----------



## Sock Puppet (Jun 29, 2011)

Yeah that's another option, albeit at a bit of cost, anubias aren't that cheap around here.
It's not so bad, plants are relatively inexpensive & so long as there's some in the tank it's ok.


----------

